# Jr Gent 1 conversion



## Smitty37 (Sep 12, 2011)

It may be possible to obtain Jr Gent 1 in chrome finish with both RB and FP components. Tips would be interchangeable so the kit could be made into either a FP a RB or convertible by the end user.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Sep 12, 2011)

I would love it if we had that option!!


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Won't be happening*

*This isn't going to happen.  I need to order at least 1000 kits to get the supplier to make them up.  The interest shown says that I might have a market for about 100 - my resources are too scarce to tie them up in something that won't sell.  I'd like to post this somewhere else but I don't know where else it could go. *


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 14, 2011)

WOW, I cant believe this has been up for two days and im just now seeing it.


----------

